# Alumi-UV



## bmachin (Apr 20, 2016)

Alumilite has a single component urethane coating that they are promoting primarily for fishing lures, but that they claim can be used on just about anything.
It is a glossy finish that appears from their demo videos to be extremely tough.

It can be dipped or brush applied, but the real beauty of it is that it is cured by UV light exposure.  If you have the right UV source, the cure time can be just a matter of seconds.

Looks like it may have a lot of potential as a finishing material.  

Has anyone tried it?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2016)

bmachin said:


> Alumilite has a single component urethane coating that they are promoting primarily for fishing lures, but that they claim can be used on just about anything.
> It is a glossy finish that appears from their demo videos to be extremely tough.
> 
> It can be dipped or brush applied, but the real beauty of it is that it is cured by UV light exposure.  If you have the right UV source, the cure time can be just a matter of seconds.
> ...



Bill this was talked about just recently. If you do a quick search you may find the thread. I will look a little later.


----------



## BSea (Apr 20, 2016)

I haven't tried it yet, but I did buy the small size.  I think it's #872 on my to do list.  I didn't see the earlier thread either, but I'd be interested in it also.


----------



## bmachin (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm planning on making a pen covered in gold leaf so it will obviously need to be coated with something.  I was thinking of going with auto clear coat, but this looks like it has a lot of potential.  I may just go ahead and give it a try over aluminum leaf first.

I can't find anything on the IAP site by searching on the product name.  There does seem to be a little on the web--mostly fishing lure makers--but it's of the "is this stuff any good?" variety.

Bill


----------



## KenV (Apr 20, 2016)

bmachin said:


> I'm planning on making a pen covered in gold leaf so it will obviously need to be coated with something.  I was thinking of going with auto clear coat, but this looks like it has a lot of potential.  I may just go ahead and give it a try over aluminum leaf first.
> 
> I can't find anything on the IAP site by searching on the product name.  There does seem to be a little on the web--mostly fishing lure makers--but it's of the "is this stuff any good?" variety.
> 
> Bill



Search on "UV cure" had some hits with discussion by JT.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2016)

Try this

www.penturners.org/forum/f28/just-wondering-138253/


----------



## bmachin (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the link.  Looks like the the Solarez and the Alumi-UV are trying to accomplish the same thing with the major difference being that Solarez is Polyester and Alumilite is Urethane.  I'm a big fan of Alumilite products so will give them a try.  I'll report on results, although it may be a while.


----------

